# Niche to Pavoni



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

After my exploits with La Pavoni brass steam and the brass lever I was commissioned by an obviously very wealthy forum member to make something for him .. He had some very exacting requirements .

Emails went back and forth and a very detailed drawing was made . A big solid lump of aluminium was purchased and work began .. From a very large pile of shaving this emerged .. A funnel that would fit into a 52mm La Pavoni basket and have a 58mm that the Niche cup would fit ......


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I have to thank Nicknak for all his hard work and not giving up on me with my crazy ideas!

I haven't seen it yet in the flesh, but I'm really looking forward to using it!

Thank you Nicknak!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I have to thank Nicknak for all his hard work and not giving up on me with my crazy ideas!
> 
> I haven't seen it yet in the flesh, but I'm really looking forward to using it!
> 
> Thank you Nicknak!


My pleasure ..

Im just hoping that your measuring device measures the same as mine ..

Only a few days to go ........


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

if you'd want to use it with an e61 PF you'd need to add an adapter from 52 to 58mm 

jokes aside, great stuff that!!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> if you'd want to use it with an e61 PF you'd need to add an adapter from 52 to 58mm
> 
> jokes aside, great stuff that!!


Thanks , I hope he doesn't win the LR or it will be.. I have a great idea


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

LOL I want to do something similar but need to visit an aluminium supplier that stocks suitable tube sizes. Still be a lot of swarf though.







My aim is a little different though.









John

-


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ajohn said:


> LOL I want to do something similar but need to visit an aluminium supplier that stocks suitable tube sizes. Still be a lot of swarf though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to use a solid piece for this , they never have the right size/ thickness it seems







..

Go on then what are you going to make ???


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm listening...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Saw this yesterday - a quality bit of kit -and turning


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Saw this yesterday - a quality bit of kit -and turning


Thanks Jim .. good to meet you and sorry if I took too much of your time .. bit of a fan of your threads .. Thanks for your time ..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

In use....




























And featuring my portafilter stand. Wood turning not as great as Jimbojohn or Joey, but there's only so much one can do with an el cheapo drill kit from b and q....


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam does it do what you expected it to ? I know it fits but does it work ? You need to talk to me about that stand .... next commission







:j


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

I notice on the bottom of the niche pot it says 58mm..... implication that there could be plans for other sizes?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nicknak said:


> @MediumRoastSteam does it do what you expected it to ? I know it fits but does it work ? You need to talk to me about that stand .... next commission
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works wonders! It does exactly what I wanted it to do, thank you.

Re: PF stand... that one does the trick nicely, Just wish I had better tools (and skills)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mr Kirk said:


> I notice on the bottom of the niche pot it says 58mm..... implication that there could be plans for other sizes?


It's my understanding they do have plans for different sizes.

I had a good chat with Martin and James at the Forum day about that.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> It works wonders! It does exactly what I wanted it to do, thank you.
> 
> Re: PF stand... that one does the trick nicely, Just wish I had better tools (and skills)


Does your neighbour already miss the piece of fence you made it from?

Other than that, nothing wrong with it - form follows function is what they say! Great job if it performs as intended







and I absolutely love it for what it is and how it looks. A grandiose slap in the wood establishment's faces







:good:


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hasi said:


> Does your neighbour already miss the piece of fence you made it from?
> 
> Other than that, nothing wrong with it - form follows function is what they say! Great job if it performs as intended
> 
> ...


It's a bed slat  some also keep my sofa at bay so it doesn't slides back and touch the wall


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Some improvements recently made: the cup now fits slightly lose on the PF basket, so it also doubles as a WDT funnel.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Some improvements recently made: the cup now fits slightly lose on the PF basket, so it also doubles as a WDT funnel.


Thought that was how it had been originally designed.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Thought that was how it had been originally designed.


Your right, sort of , originally it was to use the cup as intended with a smaller PF . To fill the cup shake and place in the PF tap etc what the Nichers do . But the cups are slightly oval and it was a scraping tight fit .So the rim was made slightly larger and polished again .


----------

